# Lima Nscale



## blu24 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi. I've found a whole lot of Lima Nscale model trains most of them in their origonal boxes> can any1 tell me if they're worth anything?
thanx


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Pictures would help...


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Why don't you put some on ebay and find out if anybody values them?

I don't think they are particularly good runners, but collectors might want them.


----------

